# Puppy mouthing/biting (e-collar for 15 wk old puppy?)



## Johnson305 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a 15 week old German Shepherd who I am having issues breaking the Puppy mouthing/biting with. I have tried every training method I have come across on this forum and on other sites and nothing works. Would an e-collar be a good training option for this? 

Also does anyone know of any great training books and/or websites to help along the way?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This is why it's great you did your research BEFORE getting a GSD realizing it's normal for them to bite WAY more than other puppies.

We even made a sticky for it ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...wner/188549-puppy-biting-hints-tips-help.html

BTW, the more you can work on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html and continue socializing/attending puppy classes, the better luck you'll have too.

THIS IS NOT AN E-COLLAR ISSUE IN A 15 WEEK OLD PUPPY

This is merely a TRAINING and consistency issue that WE need to learn/teach our puppy. And until we learn our part and TEACH it, then the biting will continue.

At 15 weeks old, how many miles/hours are you able to walk with your puppy each week? --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/111084-proper-exercise-puppies.html It's amazing how a tired puppy is a GOOD puppy. So I know when my pup is being a crazy wackjob then clearly I've gotten to wrapped up in my life over the past few days and need to drop everything, pack the pup into the car, and got socialize/wear that puppy out. Off leash is best.

What is your instructor saying in the puppy classes? I know my weekly classes with my 13 week old pup are helping me tremendously.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

As Maggie said, mouthing is NOT something to be solved with an e-collar. If my puppy is mouthing me, then I've failed it in some capacity. It is either underexercised, understimulated, or undersocialized or a combination of the three. Look very closely at what you are providing your puppy in the way of physical and mental stimulation because if your pup is mouthing, it's likely that it isn't enough.


----------



## Johnson305 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you for the replies! He is walked 2-3 miles daily. I do 3-4 15 min basic obedience sessions daily. He also gets lots of play time outside in the back yard. (Fetch, finding toys and treats that are hidden etc) He is my first German Shepherd so I am learning right along with him.
We aren't enrolled in a puppy class. I will be calling some of the local trainers in the morning to find one. Are there any other activities/training I should be doing with him?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

The crate is your friend I wouldnt use an E Collar to fix that issue. Structure his play, do a lot of tug and ball chasing to give him something to bite and chase. I personally will not allow myself to be chewed on. First few times I do not respond at all (dont move or make noise till pup lets go), if its persistent Ill scruff the pup off the bite give a firm no then back to play.
If it happens again Ill scruff, correct verbally and in the crate you go.


----------



## Johnson305 (Apr 13, 2014)

We researched the breed before we got him and talked to other owners and breeders before we decided to get one. I was naive for assuming I could break him of the behavior as easily as I could with the other dogs we have owned over the years. (labs and weims)

Also thank you for the links MaggieRoseLee, I will put them to use immediately!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Johnson305 said:


> Thank you for the replies! He is walked 2-3 miles daily


On a leash?
This is way too much walking for a 15 week old puppy. 
At that age, exercise should be largely self-regulated.


----------

